# Recent Fish Room spawning.



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Starting in January I started to put a bit more effort into the fish room which primarily meant keeping up with the water changes and filter maintenance. Here’s my present recent spawning list. 

Species	Fry / Juveniles 
Date:	2020.03.28

Tropheus duboisi / 50 + (2 groups)
Neolamprologus brichardi / 50 + (multiple - spawnings
Julidochromis ornatus / 20 + (2 groups)
Julidochromis marileri. / 10 +
Julidochromis transcriptus - Albino / 5 +
Labeothropheys feulleborni - Marmalade Cat / 4
Alanocara sp. - Strawberry Peacock / 3
Sciaenochromis ahli / 40 +
Haplochromis sp. Lk. Victoria / 20 +
Krebensis /15 +


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like your set up and efforts are paying off. Quite a collection of fry!


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

With staying at home more and having the summer off from courses, I’m now thinking of delving into breeding. Jealous that you have space for a fish room. All the best to the cichlid fry!


----------

